# Wildcat or Cannon on Friday



## Brad J (Nov 23, 2015)

With Wildcat opening on Wednesday and I will be in Easton NH at daughters for Thanksgiving, and a desperate need to ski I will go skiing just not sure which. Wildcats a drive but they have done a good job of late putting down a decent bace and the best lift or a short drive and not sure of opening day conditions. any one going to either ??


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

Go to the Kitty


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll be at the kitty.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

